# Pears: Bartlett vs D'Anjou



## lbb87

Could someone tell me what the taste differences are between Bartlett and D'Anjou pears? And are Bartlett pears not available this time of year on the East coast? I couldn't find any at the store.

I just tried a D'Anjou pear and was extremely disappointed with it. I will never buy one of those again. It tasted so horrible. I think it was tart or something. I'm not sure. I always eat pears before they ripen as I think they taste better that way. Maybe I should've let this one ripen?


----------



## lyndalou

I like Bartletts for eating as a snack, but usually use D'anjou pears for cooking.


----------



## bigjimbray

Being from California where the fruit grows, you should let the fruit ripen so you can getthe true taste of it. Like going out in your yard and picking it off your tree when the fruitis ripe. a pear should be soft and juicy so you cand taste the sugar of the fruit, andBartlett is my very favorite.


----------



## LadyCook61

Barlett are available in Pennsylvania  , I just  bought some the other day.


----------



## PytnPlace

I don't use D'Anjou for eating out of hand either.  They are great roasted for a salad.


----------



## CanadianMeg

I find Bartlett are smoother while Danjou are a bit more pebbly textured. I prefer Bartletts although I do like the red pears and I'm not sure which they are.


----------

